# The TalkClassical Crowdsourced Experiment for July-August 2015



## Albert7

Hello TalkClassical folks,

As I near the 3/4 year of my being around here on TalkClassical forums, I have reflected on my indebtedness to everyone here. I have completed a Feldman and Liszt months which were self-directed experiment. However, I have decided that both months were essentially "selfish" endeavors.

As a token of my gratitude to the people here on TalkClassical I have decided that after my hip-hop months have completed by the end of this month that I would devote two months (before I head into jazz territories in the fall) to what people here suggest or vote for or nominate for me to listen to. I would like to be part of that sharing process which for me would be part of the matrix of kindness here on TalkClassical.

So I set the rules here rather simply for the upcoming two months.

1) You can post a YouTube link or video link here in the thread and I will listen to it as long as you consider it classical. An example is:






or






2) You can post an iTunes link and I will purchase an album. No box sets please. Considering that I use an iPhone or iPod, I promise to give feedback after I hear it. 

A sample link would be this: 




Please make sure that I can buy the album in the United States iTunes store.

3) If no album or YouTube is posted for the day, I will select a random classical piece off either YouTube or iTunes for that day. The more people participate here, the more fun and enjoyable things will be here 

4) I promise to write a short blurb or impressions of what I think of the album or piece selected is here in this thread.

Anyways, this will be a good crowdsourced thread for all types of music (I hope) so choose away whatever you want. You can start early and I will begin listening in less than two weeks.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## MoonlightSonata




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lucifer Saudade

nathanb said:


>


Wouldn't this be better






** Okay since that was borderline trolling,


----------



## Nereffid




----------



## MoonlightSonata

nathanb said:


>


Shame there are no complete recordings of ASLSP on YouTube.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks folks! Keep the submission rolling in. I will officially start the listening on July 1st and will be excited to provide my thoughts on each selection.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here's one of those crazy early 20th century ballet scores, I love this one. It's on the shorter side at around 18-19 minutes


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Shame there are no complete recordings of ASLSP on YouTube.


There's at least one:






Oddly enough, I didn't snag any of the original version for piano.


----------



## Albert7

And no worries if you have your own original compositions uploaded on YouTube, I am willing to listen to even those.


----------



## Weston

Woh - you're going to get inundated, but I've often toyed with this idea for myself too. I'll post a link when I get home and I promise not to make it an hour long! Wish you could do Spotify links.


----------



## Albert7

Weston said:


> Woh - you're going to get inundated, but I've often toyed with this idea for myself too. I'll post a link when I get home and I promise not to make it an hour long! Wish you could do Spotify links.


Sorry due to my stance regarding the Spotify's lack of payment for classical musicians (my friend Ben), I do not support them. I prefer to buy their albums from iTunes where a fair payment is rendered to the artist(s). Thanks .

http://business.time.com/2013/12/03/heres-how-much-money-top-musicians-are-making-on-spotify/

"Even if you strive diligently on your chosen path day after day, if your heart is not in accord with it, then even if you think you are on a good path, from the point of view of the straight and true, this is not a genuine path. If you do not pursue a genuine path to its consummation, then a little bit of crookedness in the mind will later turn into a major warp. Reflect on this."

― Musashi Miyomoto, A Book of Five Rings: The Classic Guide to Strategy


----------



## Proms Fanatic




----------



## GreenMamba

I know you are interested in female composers. Not sure if you've heard Coates.


----------



## Guest

Cool your jets, folks. Albert's already got 10+ hours of music lined up from moony and me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Helen Grime's string quartet?

I don't think that you have already heard it, Albert. Unfortunately there isn't a recording yet...


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Helen Grime's string quartet?
> 
> I don't think that you have already heard it, Albert. Unfortunately there isn't a recording yet...


LOL. Thanks for that recommendation. No YouTube of it yet.  I heard through the reviews that it is beautiful but it's like Godot, missing in action.

Thanks for keeping this going.


----------



## ArtMusic

One of the greatest oratorios and musical compositions,


----------



## Albert7

Thanks guys. I can't wait to be overwhelmed in less than two weeks!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If you don't mind another Schnittke recommendation, this is one of the pieces on the Post-1950 board right now:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I don't know if you've encountered Frederico Mompou, but here's a three-minute piece which might fit one of your zen-like moods. Jenny Lin is fabulous in this music.


----------



## Weston

I don't know if you're into fun pieces. Here's one that doesn't take itself too seriously, yet is loaded with amazing orchestral colors, or band colors in this case. I can't quite decipher some of the effects Daugherty has achieved here. I hope there is a top notch recording out there somewhere for my own collection.


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Helen Grime's string quartet?
> 
> I don't think that you have already heard it, Albert. Unfortunately there isn't a recording yet...


Perhaps sub Night Songs instead then for your choice? It is readily available.


----------



## Cosmos




----------



## Skilmarilion




----------



## Albert7

Ooooo... looks like a lot of gems floating around here. I can't wait until July 1st.


----------



## Albert7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Helen Grime's string quartet?
> 
> I don't think that you have already heard it, Albert. Unfortunately there isn't a recording yet...


Review about her string quartet here:

"This continuous three-movement work is a triumph of concision - the masterful art of creating long-term meaning out of fertile nuclear ideas. These ideas develop through a series of duos, the cello and first violin interacting with, and counteracting, the other two players in what Bartok would have called "a game of couples". But it's the seamless unwinding of the music - the powerful sense of ebb and flow in which temperatures soar and subside with febrile intensity, together with the Edinburgh Quartet's hot, incisive performance - that gives this charismatic piece its impulsive theatricality.

Kenneth Walton, The Scotsman,5/21/2014"


----------



## Lukecash12

Oh goody, goody, goody! I just posted this somewhere else, but here it's obligatory that you assault your brain with this:






I get the idea that trying to read those last few canons could have been a punishment, for his students in Leipzig that didn't practice their Latin.


----------



## DeepR

Nikolai Roslavets - Nocturne for harp, oboe, two violas and cello (1913)


----------



## Albert7

Since I am a member of TC, I figured that I should nominate an album for myself too while I'm at it.















Looks like Sol Gabetta's rival in the beauty department. And she performs at the Met so with her around I don't know why opera isn't doing better.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Playlist*

Here are nine hundred ninety hour hundred hours playlists:

Maazel: 



Ormandy: 



Giulini: 



Telemann: 



Wand: 



J. C. Bach's Symphonies and Sinfonias: 



Solti: 



Leinsdorf: 



Szell: 



Rozhdestvensky: 



Abbado: 



Bernstein's Haydn: 



Haitink: 



Raff: 



Bach - Hanssler Edition: 



Sir Colin Davis: 



Bohm:


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Here are nine hundred ninety hour hundred hours playlists:
> 
> Maazel:
> 
> 
> 
> Ormandy:
> 
> 
> 
> Giulini:
> 
> 
> 
> Telemann:
> 
> 
> 
> Wand:
> 
> 
> 
> J. C. Bach's Symphonies and Sinfonias:
> 
> 
> 
> Solti:
> 
> 
> 
> Leinsdorf:
> 
> 
> 
> Szell:
> 
> 
> 
> Rozhdestvensky:
> 
> 
> 
> Abbado:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernstein's Haydn:
> 
> 
> 
> Haitink:
> 
> 
> 
> Raff:
> 
> 
> 
> Bach - Hanssler Edition:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Colin Davis:
> 
> 
> 
> Bohm:


Thanks Lance for the recommendations. I don't use Spotify but I will translate those into the corresponding iTunes albums.


----------



## Celloman

I would recommend something for you, Albert, but the performer is not, alas, a female.


----------



## Albert7

Celloman said:


> I would recommend something for you, Albert, but the performer is not, alas, a female.


Go ahead and make it!  I don't care. You can even deliver me the head of Glenn Gould.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Thanks Lance for the recommendations. I don't use Spotify but I will translate those into the corresponding iTunes albums.


Oh, how those months will pass by merely searching. A lot of these albums aren't on iTunes, discontinued on print or not available in U.S. [Russian/Rozhdestvensky albums *wink*].

If you manage to hunt down all 994 hours of music, I will consecrate a religion in your name.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, how those months will pass by merely searching. A lot of these albums aren't on iTunes, discontinued on print or not available in U.S. [Russian/Rozhdestvensky albums *wink*].
> 
> If you manage to hunt down all 994 hours of music, I will consecrate a religion in your name.


Sorry but you don't want a cult of Albert. Honestly it is hard for me to deal with me.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, how those months will pass by merely searching. A lot of these albums aren't on iTunes, discontinued on print or not available in U.S. [Russian/Rozhdestvensky albums *wink*].
> 
> If you manage to hunt down all 994 hours of music, I will consecrate a religion in your name.


Well you would be surprised at what US iTunes store has. Lots of out of print albums on it too.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Well you would be surprised at what US iTunes store has. Lots of out of print albums on it too.


Oh, my statement was said _after_ taking that into consideration.

Don't worry, you don't have the pull of a Boulez or a Raff. Much more like Zen Buddhism - just good ole boring religion.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Oh, my statement was said _after_ taking that into consideration.
> 
> Don't worry, you don't have the pull of a Boulez or a Raff. Much more like Zen Buddhism - just good ole boring religion.


If you want you can provide me with US iTunes links in lieu of that Spotify playlist. But for me the hunt is just as fun.


----------



## Albert7

I am glad for this thread. I feel the power of the collective listening experience and in the power of sharing with each other.


----------



## Lukecash12

Albert7 said:


> I am glad for this thread. I feel the power of the collective listening experience and in the power of sharing with each other.


And I feel the power of my stomach grumbling as I strain to enjoy reading and listening a bit more. But eventually the 50+ internal piping always wins.


----------



## Albert7

Awesome. Keep those pieces rolling in .


----------



## Albert7

For those days I am not getting any feedback I will nominate stuff for myself. I will select a random Glenn Gould album randomly for one the days. TBD which one specifically. To celebrate Petrenko's becoming the BPO conductor I will also select an album randomly conducted by him.


----------



## Sloe

According to the title you must hear the second symphony by Richard Wetz:


----------



## Albert7

Glenn Gould does a lotta Schoenberg... My selection of course.

Off iTunes.


----------



## Albert7

Another opera arias album I want to add to my list of listening.










I will need to order the CD since it's not on iTunes (US store).

By the way, her voice was awesome in the stuff I heard her already in.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Glenn Gould does a lotta Schoenberg... My selection of course.
> 
> Off iTunes.


You don't need to waste money or time on Glenn Gould. PM me for comprehensive Gould coverage. *winks*


----------



## BlackKeys

Here's a couple pieces that I always enjoy:


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> You don't need to waste money or time on Glenn Gould. PM me for comprehensive Gould coverage. *winks*


*facepalm* Oh rly?

Actually Glenn Gould is probably my favorite pianist of all time. I know that you are not a fan because you bow at the altar of Barenboim but Gould's philosophical depth and individualism and exploratory nature is unmatched by many.

Also this is a listening recommendation list, not a listening dis-recommendation list . Sorry Lancey.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> *facepalm* Oh rly?
> 
> Actually Glenn Gould is probably my favorite pianist of all time. I know that you are not a fan because you bow at the altar of Barenboim but Gould's philosophical depth and individualism and exploratory nature is unmatched by many.
> 
> Also this is a listening recommendation list, not a listening dis-recommendation list . Sorry Lancey.


You truly are inept at interpretation of "*winks*". I am not allowed to mention torrents _*gasp*._

If you forgot, I am not much for straightforward interpretation. Love me my idiosyncrasies [Hence, I absolutely enjoy Karajan's personal Mozart's 39 - 1987/BPO]. And Gould was full of 'em. His Mozart's piano sonatas and Bach should be interesting 
[listening to garden variety of Bach should help me understand Gould-Bach better (Yes, I just made Gould a member of composition process)].

And yes, I do enjoy me some Barenboim. Although, his DG Beethoven sonatas set was a bit slow for my tastes. Might not get around to it.



Albert7 said:


> I know that you are not a fan because you bow at the altar of Barenboim


Beep! Wrong. Where have you been, dude? My altar is reserved _exclusively _for Rubinstein. My hero.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> Another opera arias album I want to add to my list of listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to order the CD since it's not on iTunes (US store).
> 
> By the way, her voice was awesome in the stuff I heard her already in.


Okay I am going to add this Dasch album to my list as well.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> You don't need to waste money or time on Glenn Gould. PM me for comprehensive Gould coverage. *winks*


I would like to thank Lancey my pal here for sending me this:










That should keep me rather busy! :\ LOL j/k.


----------



## Albert7

This project will be the first time I will plan to use audiophile quality headphones to hear. No low-end Sennheisers or Grados for this endeavor.

Also as soon as I get a better soundstage, I plan to listen to everything via Samsung Galaxy S5, iPod Touch, or desktop computer if a YouTube video. Also I plan to get some better computer speakers to hear everything as well if I need to when I'm not on the go.

Also another album to add to this list:


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> I would like to thank Lancey my pal here for sending me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should keep me rather busy! :\ LOL j/k.


Your... welcome? I followed along but lost track once you said ":\ LOL j/k"


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Your... welcome? I followed along but lost track once you said ":\ LOL j/k"


Okay I just got the whole thing and it looks like Gould recorded 939 tracks totally. Wow, he's prolific but ain't no Callas apparently.  (Warner complete studio recordings is around 1300 tracks long).


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> Also another album to add to this list:


Adding to the list? You havent heard this before?


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Adding to the list? You havent heard this before?


Already heard before the Preludes but I haven't heard the rest of the songs on the disc yet.

25. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 1. Allegro ma non troppo (As in a nightmare)
26. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 2. Andante ad lib.
27. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 3. Andante misterioso
28. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 4. Allegro ma non troppo
29. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 5. Tempo di marcia
30. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 6. Adagio sognando
31. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 7. Allegro assai
32. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 8. Moderato
33. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 9. Allegro misterioso
34. Dreams (10) for piano, Op. 45: 10. Allegro
35. Chorale, Fugue & Postlude for piano, Op. 31: 1. Chorale
36. Chorale, Fugue & Postlude for piano, Op. 31: 2. Fugue
37. Chorale, Fugue & Postlude for piano, Op. 31: 3. Postlude


----------



## leroy

here's a short one for you


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> Adding to the list? You havent heard this before?


SimonNZ feel free to post anything you want me to listen to if you wish. Danke schon.


----------



## musicrom

Franck's Violin Sonata in A Major - you said you haven't heard it yet in Nereffid's thread.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> SimonNZ feel free to post anything you want me to listen to if you wish. Danke schon.


Sorry, but no.

Your first post says you want to be less selfish on TC, then says you want people to do the work of choosing good listening for you, make the effort of posting it here and then have you say whether or not it amused you.

I'm all for the first statement, but can't reconcile it with the second.


----------



## GreenMamba

In defense of Albert, most of us don't consider making recommendations and posting to be hard work.


----------



## SimonNZ

Sure, and I'm all for it, have made plenty myself and received plenty myself.

But the "selflessness" in the OP makes me bristle just a little.

...especially considering etc etc etc


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> In defense of Albert, most of us don't consider making recommendations and posting to be hard work.


I agree... for me it's about sharing the music and getting a chance to enjoy what other people enjoy rather than what I pick.

Put it this way, SimonNZ, my emphasis is on others this time around, not what I want unless it's a day where no one has anything to choose for me, then I have to select something random-ish that I like to check out.

And no worries, SimonNZ, you don't have to select anything if you don't want. I'm just trying to be mindful here.

Today's added choice:















Time to add some more Takemitsu to my list of must hears.

Cheers.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Okay I just got the whole thing and it looks like Gould recorded 939 tracks totally. Wow, he's prolific but ain't no Callas apparently.  (Warner complete studio recordings is around 1300 tracks long).


If there is one thing the symphonic form has taught you is that the number of tracks number don't correspond to anything. You can have a seven-movement symphony like Rubinstein's Second or have a mere single movement symphony like Sibelius' Seventh. Each could go for an hour. So prolific =/ length of tracks. Certain piano pieces are fragmented with 20 movements or pictures or goo-goo-gas.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> If there is one thing the symphonic form has taught you is that the number of tracks number don't correspond to anything. You can have a seven-movement symphony like Rubinstein's Second or have a mere single movement symphony like Sibelius' Seventh. Each could go for an hour. So prolific =/ length of tracks. Certain piano pieces are fragmented with 20 movements or pictures or goo-goo-gas.


Redid it and looks like it's 940 tracks in the FLAC version so converting those into ALAC for loading onto my iPod touch. This ain't fun but so worth it in the end.

To hear all studio recordings of Glenn Gould is a scary task.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> I would like to thank Lancey my pal here for sending me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should keep me rather busy! :\ LOL j/k.


Now it is official. Glenn Gould turns out not to be that prolific of a recording musician with only 2.5 days of total studio music? Wow and that is across 80 albums worth.










Thanks to my pal Lancey, I will be conquering all 80 studio albums released on Columbia by this enigmatic genius from the true North.

I got all of the FLAC's into ALAC format and now it's a matter of loading those onto my Samsung Galaxy S5 and iPod touch. Tomorrow the new listening equipment to work on this project.


----------



## Albert7

Tomorrow begins the long awaited crowdsourced listening project. For home listening of the YouTube clips, I will be using a Bowers & Wilkins P5 Series 1 headphones with a PC desktop to hear the selections.










Portable listening to be determined by tomorrow.


----------



## Albert7

For portable listening on the go for this project, I will be using either a Samsung Galaxy S5, iPod touch, or iPod classic with the Master & Dynamic headphones MH40's for the highest quality near-audiophile experience when I am commuting.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 1)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: 160gb iPod classic + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: I have heard this album so many times ever since a young kid. With the new Master & Dynamic MH40 headphones, this experience has been the best ever despite the super hot weather I had to deal with while running around doing errands. Gould's solo piano is just so transparent even with the mono sound and the MH40's just bring out that resilience and clarity of line which Gould is truly masterful. This first version is quite passionate and not reflective like the second go around so it's awesome that Gould recorded this twice in his lifetime. You must hear this album and it's one of the top three ever versions of the Bach pieces.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Concerto per viola e orchestra (1985) by Alfred Schnittke

Contributor: MoonlightSonata

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: I admit that I am a rather huge fan of Schnittke. His complex music combines polystylism with lyrical poetry thus straddling the avant-garde (or postmodern) with traditional approaches. The slowly enfolding opening with the viola, which is not a typical instrument, is incredible and heart wrenching to hear. Also I love the harpsichord and the fateful ending. I can feel my torso quivering with the melody and the P5's reveal a subtle echo of the viola in the background. Schnittke admitted that he wanted to bridge both low and high culture like T.S. Eliot and his fondness for music quotation is one of the hallmarks of his style.

I really relished the piece for its very melancholy poetry. Like a Buddhist, Schnittke really wanted to embrace the All and combine different cultural points together. In fact, this piece to me does not sound exclusively Russian or Slavic but rather a complex lens on his background.

The orchestra provides a delicate color which acts as a counterweight to the haunting solo instrument which ranges from the frenzied to the placid. Thanks, MoonlightSonata, for sharing this wonderful piece.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 2)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: 160gb iPod classic + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Never heard this in total before and I am blown away. The sound engineering is a tad more compressed than that of his earlier Goldberg Variations. Now apart from the great sound quality, Gould's approach to Beethoven is incredible. I really enjoy his passionate and analytical stance towards the sonatas. And having heard the Pollini and Lim cycles earlier, I think that Gould experiments more with the dynamics and rhythm and tempi for each movement here. It's definitely a valid and worthy reading. Kudos.


----------



## Albert7

Adding this album to my list from iTunes to purchase.










And why not?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Did you _have_ to go for that recording? It's the most recorded piece of music ever and you picked Karajan?


----------



## Albert7

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Did you _have_ to go for that recording? It's the most recorded piece of music ever and you picked Karajan?


No worries... feel free to recommend something here then.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Albert7 said:


> No worries... feel free to recommend something here then.


Fabio Biondi's second recording is my favourite.


----------



## Albert7

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Fabio Biondi's second recording is my favourite.


I take it that you would like to add that version to my listening list then?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Albert7 said:


> I take it that you would like to add that version to my listening list then?


Oh don't worry about adding anything! I would love to read your thoughts on the Karajan/Mutter recording first.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just one further thing, if it's okay by you of course, and I hope it isn't too late, but if you have time do consider this


----------



## Albert7

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just one further thing, if it's okay by you of course, and I hope it isn't too late, but if you have time do consider this


Awesome I added this album to my listening 

It's not on Apple Music so I will be buying this then.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 3)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: 160gb iPod classic + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Wow, this was an unexpected surprise. You would think that Bernstein's hilarious joke about Gould's playing of the Brahms would have not caused any further collaborations but apparently this disc is proof otherwise. This recording is incredible despite the somewhat boxy sound which is still rather forceful and intimate. Gould's transparency and sculpting of the melodic lines in both the Beethoven and Bach pieces is worth examining. This disc made me day and the pairing is just beautiful. Two classics worth exploring again and again.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Sept haïkaï by Olivier Messiaen

Contributor: Lucifer Saudade

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: An incredibly colorful set of pieces inspired by Messiaen in birds. Here are the ones for the impressions of Japan. I really enjoy the evocation of bird calls in the complex harmonies that Messiaen brings out. Beautiful piano passages that distill the essence of nature and placidity. I really enjoyed this set and thanks again, Lucifer Saudade.

AllMusic provides a wonderful discussion by Jeremy Grimshaw about these pieces.

"Olivier Messiaen drew little distinction between his work as a composer and his interest in ornithology. The titles of several works advertise their feathered subject matter, and the list of birds whose calls turn up in one or more of Messiaen's pieces contains literally hundreds of entries. In Sept Haïkaï: esquisses japonaises (Seven Haiku: Japanese Sketches) from 1962, no less than 25 species are represented.
The combination and integration of these unique gestures within this work stand as evidence of Messiaen's deep belief that the song of a bird is not a just a mating or warning call -- some noise or alert of pure utility; rather, it is pure (perhaps the purest) music, created by nature as such. The numerous birdcalls are intertwined with other processes at work in the Seven Haiku.

An elaborate incorporation of Indian tâlas can be found shaping the rhythmic figurations that comprise the Introduction. Messiaen's approach to rhythm finds many concordances in Indian music, particularly with regards to the idea of additive rhythm. In many works, Messiaen's rhythmic gestures defy the grid-like boundaries of the steady meters that house them, growing instead from their own internal divisions -- expanding and contracting by eighth- or sixteenth notes, or strung together end to end in modular fashion without concern for whether they add up to nice round beat-numbers.

In the Introduction to the Haiku, rhythmic complexity occurs on vertical as well as horizontal planes, as the woodwinds and piano execute the same collection of tâla figures forwards and backwards simultaneously. One also finds an underlying melodic-rhythmic structure that hearkens back to the fourteenth century isorhythmic motet of Vitry and Machaut. In fact, the terms "talea" and "color," used to describe the respective rhythmic and melodic repetition schemes that constitute Ars Nova isorhythm, are frequently invoked to describe similar processes at work in Messiaen's music.

The instrumentation for which the piece was written lends itself to all manner of sonic evocations of Japan. The eight vibratoless violins that appear in the second movement ("Le parc de Nara et les lanternes de pierre") and return in the fourth ("Gagaku") imitate the chordal accompaniment of the sho, a Japanese mouth organ. The fourth movement also finds Messiaen replicating the sound of the hichiriki by combining its western cousin, the oboe, with the trumpet and horn; likewise, the piccolo and clarinet stand in for the woteki, a kind of flute. Throughout, a variety of tintinnabula add a rhythmic, ceremonial quality.

To these evocative references must be added the numerous birdcalls that permeate the piece. In addition to the mixed choruses of calls in the winds and brass, the dramatis personae for the third movement ("Yamanaka Cadenza") includes the Narcissus Flycatcher, the Grey-headed Bunting, and the Starlet, each of whom is represented by a piano cadenza. In both the third and the sixth movement ("Les oiseaux de Karuizawa"), the trumpet plays the prominent role of the Japanese Bush Warbler. More subtle bird references can be found in the fifth movement, "Miyajima et le torii dans la mer," continuing into the sixth. Messiaen is often found speaking of alliances between certain aural pitches and visual colors. As Malcolm Troup has pointed out (The Messiaen Reader [Faber and Faber, 1994, p. 427]), while Messiaen in the preface identifies eight birds as being represented in this section, only half are represented by their songs; the rest are present only in the mysterious musical painting of their plumage."


----------



## Albert7

From my end, this will be the final addition to this list... complete Erato and Teldec albums of Helene Grimaud. Should be much easier to hear all of those over Gould LOL.










Not available on iTunes so I had to encode all those albums tonight.


----------



## Albert7

After foodie group and grocery shopping, I plan to block out 10 hours of listening to Satie's Vexations tonight due to nathanb. Thanks.

The fireworks should be a healthy addition to this. 

Quite a patriotic duty listening to a French composer today LOL.


----------



## Albert7

Still plowing through the long Satie piece. Will finish it tomorrow evening.


----------



## Albert7

Today I sold my limited edition Rauschenberg porcelain plate to a dealer and did rather well. I am strongly considering this sucker from Amazon.










I didn't expect a close-out art plate to be worth so much over ten years later when I went to the Guggenheim.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Vexations by Erik Satie

Contributor: nathanb

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: This took me three days to listen to all of it. I feel sorry mostly for Nicolas Norvath.

Impressions were that the pianist did this rather quickly in order to fit the whole piece into his video recording limits. Quite a marathon and I did have to take numerous breaks. This reminds me of performance art as well as Cage's 4' 33" where ambient sounds added to the piece. I also noticed that Norvath drooped his left hand as the piece hit around the halfway mark.

Despite admonitions, I did manage to hear the whole thing from start to finish. This was harder than Feldman's String Quartet No. 2 because of the "exact" repeats... For me, having the video helped because I could view the performance over time.

Lovely melody and considering my separation situation in my relationship, I felt that Satie's vexations were in line with mine. A monumental form of depression all in the end.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Concerto for Violin, Op. 67: I. Allegro molto by Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Contributor: Nereffid

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: I never heard of Mieczyslaw Weinberg before hearing this lovely work and this first movement is such a treasure to behold. I love the joyous passion of the violin as it enters into the picture without any hesitation. Interestingly enough, he connected to Shostakovich in terms of influence. However, I see that incredible amount of passion behind the curtain that is the composer's unique voice.

He seems to be formalist in his intention and style but not completely so. For example, within the opening the dynamic battle between the brass and strings is just fireworks.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Concerto for Violin, Op. 67: II. Allegretto by Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Contributor: Nereffid

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Much more solemn section now. My heart is touched and Linus Roth's playing is incredibly poetic here. Really enjoyed the pizzicato of the strings to highlight the melancholy of the violin passionately diving into a dance-like trance.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Title: Vexations by Erik Satie
> 
> Contributor: nathanb
> 
> Source Material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5
> 
> Thoughts: This took me three days to listen to all of it. I feel sorry mostly for Nicolas Norvath.
> 
> Impressions were that the pianist did this rather quickly in order to fit the whole piece into his video recording limits. Quite a marathon and I did have to take numerous breaks. This reminds me of performance art as well as Cage's 4' 33" where ambient sounds added to the piece. I also noticed that Norvath drooped his left hand as the piece hit around the halfway mark.
> 
> Despite admonitions, I did manage to hear the whole thing from start to finish. This was harder than Feldman's String Quartet No. 2 because of the "exact" repeats... For me, having the video helped because I could view the performance over time.
> 
> Lovely melody and considering my separation situation in my relationship, I felt that Satie's vexations were in line with mine. A monumental form of depression all in the end.


I can't say I'm not impressed.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Concerto for Violin, Op. 67: III. Adagio by Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Contributor: Nereffid

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Now to the slow section of the concerto. I am astonished at the lyricism that is exhibited in this part. The general melody is optimistic sounding despite the melancholy of the orchestra and the violinist is able to draw out the contrast in the complex emotions involved here.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Concerto for Violin, Op. 67: IV. Allegro Risoluto by Mieczyslaw Weinberg

Contributor: Nereffid

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Wow, just a lovely finish to the whole concerto. I really dig this  Thanks to Nereffid I have discovered a new Russian Jewish composer I never heard of.

The violinist plows beautifully with the intricate melody through the thick passion of the orchestra here. I also enjoyed the variety of percussion which was used to highlight the timbre of the main instrument in question.


----------



## Albert7

Strongly considering the 2nd generation Fiio X5 player. It takes 2 micro SD cards! That is incredible and soon it will defeat my iPod classic or rather any need for it.










Ponoplayer may have to move over for this lovely device. It's now a toss up.


----------



## Albert7

Title: The Warriors, (Music for an Imaginary Ballet) by Percy Grainger

Contributor: ComposerOfAvantGarde

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: I learned more about this piece and this is a fairly "avant-garde" piece by the famed Grainger, who hailed from Australia. Even though I am against all forms of warfare and violence, it was cool to see how Grainger incorporated military themes into a somewhat experimental format. Pianos, brass, percussion, and a full orchestra all clash together in a lyrical conglomerate which I really enjoyed. Interestingly enough, Mahler also incorporated military theme songs into his works as well.

Kudos to ComposerOfAvantGarde for introducing me to a piece I never knew about. It touched my heart on a day where I needed music the most particularly since I'm so far way from my beloved Izzy.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight I am helping a friend edit her paper so no classical music listening for me until tomorrow. Sorry folks.


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> Strongly considering the 2nd generation Fiio X5 player. It takes 2 micro SD cards! That is incredible and soon it will defeat my iPod classic or rather any need for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponoplayer may have to move over for this lovely device. It's now a toss up.


I don't have a smart phone or anything so I'm usually not up on the lingo, but I fear for the day my classic dies. My very first general search suggests that this would equate to a 256GB player. Is this accurate?!?!?

If so... Sweet Jesus


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> I don't have a smart phone or anything so I'm usually not up on the lingo, but I fear for the day my classic dies. My very first general search suggests that this would equate to a 256GB player. Is this accurate?!?!?
> 
> If so... Sweet Jesus


You are correct... the current max would be 2 x 128gb. However, 256 gb micro SD cards are coming out later on this year so this becomes a 512 gb player this year.

I went with the PonoPlayer because I cut a good deal on it used. I also will be demo'ing the Oppo PM-1 soon so I promise to relay back my Lachenmann test tracks to tell you how good it sounds. I'm worried that the Pono or my iPod Classic won't be able to drive the devices without an external amp.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Symphony No.1, "Music on Open Strings" by Gloria Coates

Contributor: GreenMamba

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Tonight I enjoyed hearing this lovely work with some pals. Sounds rather menacing and the low strings, plucked and bowed, made me feel rather stuck within a Hitchcock movie. It is definitely rather lyrical with some strong harmonies that build up to a slow climax. This symphony fitted rather well for my mood after a rather long and drama-filled week and I related to the clouds that forged within my imagination as the work progressed to the rather uneasy finish after some frightening percussive action. Also one can hear the influence of her teacher Alexander Tcherepnin within this early work of hers.

Coates is a new composer I haven't heard before so thanks to GreenMamba I got to experience her work for the first time. I plan to unearth more later on.


----------



## Albert7

Getting my MacBook upgraded to a 7200 RPM hard drive so any listening has been delayed until later on tonight. More information to come.


----------



## Albert7

Title: As SLow aS Possible by John Cage

Contributor: some guy

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Really enjoyed this slow cooked piece which supposedly takes over 600 years to play for one version of this piece. This is definitely a sped up version in my opinion but no worries as Cage didn't seem to provide any instructions on the exact duration. The slowly shifting tones really kept me spellbound over the two days to hear this video. This was mesmerizing and it reminded me of Morton Feldman's piece "Principal Sound."

Thanks, some guy.


----------



## Arsakes

Albert7 said:


> Strongly considering the 2nd generation Fiio X5 player. It takes 2 micro SD cards! That is incredible and soon it will defeat my iPod classic or rather any need for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponoplayer may have to move over for this lovely device. It's now a toss up.


Mine is










Handy, loud volume, great sound quality and effective equalizers (if needed for some headphones). It's a bit old now... but I wouldn't trade it with an overrated touch MP3/MP4 player! It had 16GB capacity and I added another 16GB. So it has 32 GB of music now. Very cool!

Note: My smartphone has awful music playing quality both on the speaker and headphone. No equalizer can change that.


----------



## Albert7

Arsakes said:


> Mine is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handy, loud volume, great sound quality and effective equalizers (if needed for some headphones). It's a bit old now... but I wouldn't trade it with an overrated touch MP3/MP4 player! It had 16GB capacity and I added another 16GB. So it has 32 GB of music now. Very cool!
> 
> Note: My smartphone has awful music playing quality both on the speaker and headphone. No equalizer can change that.


Does that player have FLAC or ALAC playback?


----------



## Albert7

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: 160gb iPod classic + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Heard this album earlier this morning during my commute on Trax. After all, it's all Bach and Gould just flies through all these wonderful pieces like there is no tomorrow. No commentary is needed because I am in awe whenever Gould hits the keyboard like the way a crack addict hits the pipe. Being floored by the combination of nearly flawless playing and panache and intellectual dissection is a spiritual experience. Just listen and that's enough from me blabbering while I'm watching Lena Dunham's Girls tonight.


----------



## Arsakes

Albert7 said:


> Does that player have FLAC or ALAC playback?


Well, no. FLAC was a luxury back in 2007.
Still it's a good product if someone is not obsessed with FLAC:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_(portable_media_player)

Another Zen which is rated even higher:
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/ga...d-mp3-players/creative-zen-x-fi-453355/review

There is FLAC supported Creative players too.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Zen#ZEN_X-Fi2
or the newer Creative Zen X-Fi 3.
But I don't know much about it. [edit]Reviews say that they had bad touchscreen...

Creative is better than others because it has a history of producing Sound Cards too.
To be honest my Zen is so good I didn't find any need to get anything newer.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Contributor: Lord Lance
> 
> Source Material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Used: 160gb iPod classic + Master & Dynamic MH40
> 
> Thoughts: Heard this album earlier this morning during my commute on Trax. After all, it's all Bach and Gould just flies through all these wonderful pieces like there is no tomorrow. No commentary is needed because I am in awe whenever Gould hits the keyboard like the way a crack addict hits the pipe. Being floored by the combination of nearly flawless playing and panache and intellectual dissection is a spiritual experience. Just listen and that's enough from me blabbering while I'm watching Lena Dunham's Girls tonight.


You just keep absorbing more of that Gould magic. Let me know what you think of his renditions of Beethoven's Sonatas and Concerti for Piano (and Orchestra)


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> You just keep absorbing more of that Gould magic. Let me know what you think of his renditions of Beethoven's Sonatas and Concerti for Piano (and Orchestra)


Thanks... Going to be a long while before I reach that point.


----------



## Nereffid

Glad you liked the Weinberg violin concerto. His cello concerto is another standout work.

There's an interview with Linus Roth about Weinberg and the violin concerto here: http://www.edwardseckerson.biz/podcasts/crusading-for-weinberg-linus-roth-talks-to-edward-seckerson/


----------



## shangoyal




----------



## Albert7

Today I received my yellow PonoPlayer which is going to be replacing my iPod classic for lossless files and some iTunes albums listening. I tested it with a N.W.A. album and it was incredible. Much more spacious soundstage than my iPod classic. However, testing a high resolution file, I noticed a little bit of improvement over a CD rip and not much more than that of the iTunes purchases. Interesting. Here is my current portable setup until I get my earbuds later on this month.


----------



## Arsakes

Albert7 said:


>


I wish I could afford such headphone. Can you introduce it?

My Sony headphone had gone to a collapse level, its ear section (the leather part) was disintegrating. So I thought it's a little unhealthy to continue using it. Then I bought a cheap Philips to use it for a year or two until I become wealthy enough to get a good one!


----------



## KenOC

Sony headphones at the $50 level and above are, in my experience, quite good. I believe you can get replacement ear pads for them. Have you looked? What model do you have?


----------



## Albert7

Arsakes said:


> I wish I could afford such headphone. Can you introduce it?
> 
> My Sony headphone had gone to a collapse level, its ear section (the leather part) was disintegrating. So I thought it's a little unhealthy to continue using it. Then I bought a cheap Philips to use it for a year or two until I become wealthy enough to get a good one!


The headphones are the Master & Dynamic MH40's. Not the most expensive at $399 which I got my pair at the Apple Store but worth every single penny without going planar magnetic. They are warm and forward sounding and less neutral than my Bowers & Wilkins P5's I use at home.

http://www.masterdynamic.com/products/mh40-over-ear-headphones

I had to save up for a month to get them so it wasn't an instant purchase. Sold quite a few art books to help out to fund it since my salary is pretty minimal (minimum wage). I am lucky to sell my collector Rauschenberg plate to get the PonoPlayer.

This combination is just deadly. Wow, listening to all types of tracks tonight to see how it fares. Battery life is tad short however.


----------



## Lord Lance

*New Nominations: Bach Jr. and Atterberg*

While C. P. E. Bach will be forever immortalized as a worthy and equally outstanding son of J. S. Bach, let there be light shone on J. S. Bach's youngest: J. C. Bach.

Accordingly, I nominate three boxed sets:
1. Symphonies Concertantes [cpo]
2. Keyboard Concerti [cpo]
3. Symphonies [cpo]

I am sure you will find the CDs off iTunes.

For a sample:






[HR][/HR]
Atterberg: The obscure composer. Let it be known how wonderful his works were.

I nominate:
4. Piano Concerto
5. Symphonies


----------



## Arsakes

KenOC said:


> Sony headphones at the $50 level and above are, in my experience, quite good. I believe you can get replacement ear pads for them. Have you looked? What model do you have?


My Sony was from 2007-8. I wonder if it is possible to change the leather part where you put on your ears...

I got my Philips DJ-Headphone about 30$. Maybe I'll give (sell!) it to my brother or sister and buy a new headphone...


----------



## Albert7

Arsakes said:


> My Sony was from 2007-8. I wonder if it is possible to change the leather part where you put on your ears...
> 
> I got my Philips DJ-Headphone about 30$. Maybe I'll give (sell!) it to my brother or sister and buy a new headphone...


Arsakes, if you PM me, I could send you some extra headphones that I own. Do you live in the States?


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 5)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Absolutely stunning technical feats executed with the Haydn and Mozart pieces. This pairing is quite fascinating because Gould, in his clear playing, is able to show the listener the mutual influence between both composers. In terms of melody and structure, Haydn and Mozart both had an affinity for a simple yet driving composition that got to the point in an intellectual sense. I know that a lot of purists may levy their distaste for Gould's type of Mozart and Haydn playing but Gould's ability to discern the minutiae for each movement cannot be faulted at any point.

Kudos to another wonderful set of pieces and some great treasures here. The PonoPlayer really elicited a level of detail that the iPod classic wasn't reflecting to such an extent.


----------



## Arsakes

Albert7 said:


> Arsakes, if you PM me, I could send you some extra headphones that I own. Do you live in the States?


No. I'm in middle east and the market doesn't provide anything I want (very limited, more expensive than other regions, bad warranty/guarantee and other problems) but thanks I think I can use some knowledge in this field.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Piano Concerto in F by George Gershwin

Contributor: Proms Fanatic

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop (new HP all-in-one model) + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Been a huge fan of Hamelin and despite the lack of recording quality for this concerto, I really enjoyed this quite a bit. Loved how Gershwin was able to use the elegance of jazz and combine it with the lyrical disposition of classical music. And the pianist draws out the transparency for sure here! I enjoyed also the leisurely and relaxed texture of this performance. My heart just floats in the air due to this magic.

Thanks, Proms Fanatic for introducing me to this version. I remember enjoyed Grimaud's performance of this as well.


----------



## Albert7

Here is my new home listening setup:


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Albert7 said:


> Thoughts: Been a huge fan of Hamelin and despite the lack of recording quality for this concerto, I really enjoyed this quite a bit.


I've listened to various version of this and frankly most of the others I've heard sound wooden. I guess it's very difficult for classical musicians to get the right blend of the jazz elegance that you mention and include it in a classical music setting,



Albert7 said:


> I remember enjoyed Grimaud's performance of this as well.


I'll have to check that out!


----------



## Albert7

Proms Fanatic said:


> I've listened to various version of this and frankly most of the others I've heard sound wooden. I guess it's very difficult for classical musicians to get the right blend of the jazz elegance that you mention and include it in a classical music setting,
> 
> I'll have to check that out!


Here you go... on CD and also in the Grimaud Warner box set:


----------



## Albert7

Title: Die Schöpfung by Franz Josef Haydn

Contributor: ArtMusic

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Spiritually uplifting and I do appreciate having this wonderful music video. Kirby and Rolfe-Johnson are totally awesome here. I really enjoy this work quite a bit and thanks for sharing, ArtMusic.

Note that The Creation has some of the most sublime poetry within it. This version is in English and contains lots of footage of nature, demonstrating its power amongst humanity.


----------



## Albert7

Thanks Ben (dantejones) for showing this to my dad and me.


----------



## Albert7

Title: "O Master of all Living Things" from the Choir Concerto (setting of 'The Book of Lamentations' by Gregor of Narek (951-1003) by Alfred Schnittke

Contributor: MoonlightSonata

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: I really relished this section of the whole concerto quite a bit and it was rather moving to hear this solemn section of the work. There is a rather slow reverence to God and talking about his positive attributes ranging from healer to His being the path of all greatness within the universe. This is also Schnittke to the music of the 12th and 13th centuries in its rather stark simplicity. I really feel the awe within the swelling choir.

Thanks for sharing this part, MoonlightSonata.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Secreto by Federico Mompou

Contributor: Manxfeeder

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Because of the shortness of this piece that reminds me of Debussy, I reflected on this choice in haiku.

Jenny Lin
Spinning out mysterious neutrons
Lyrically transfixed ears.

Merci beaucoup, Manxfeeder. (Honestly, I'm going to find out who Mompou is... thanks...)


----------



## Albert7

Title: Niagara Falls by Michael Daugherty

Contributor: Weston

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Sorry to be profane here. After the opening timpani sequence, I couldn't help thinking about some unmade soundtrack to a Tim Burton film. I like the whimsical approach. Brass and harp in a complete frolic with each other. Also being a New Yorker in birth and in heart, I am touched by the Niagara Falls reference.

Thanks, Weston, for such an upbeat and curvy piece pour moi.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Mythes, op. 30 by Karol Szymanowski

Contributor: Cosmos

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Janine Jansen (OMG violinist) just draws out the poetry of this lovely work from her bow. Szymanowski is quite a marvelous composer who combined modernism with folk music, similar to that of Bartok. Lots of richness within the melody and it definitely made my afternoon.

Jansen is full of life and emotion and I am glad that I could feel the life pulsating within this piece. Thanks, Cosmos, for such a brilliantly outlaid work.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Piano Trio in A Minor op.50 by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Contributor: Skilmarilion

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: The young Spiegel Trio play this rare chamber piece by the master Tchaikovsky. There is great poetry within the interactions amongst the three instruments. I really enjoy the energy that is exuded from this trio. By the way, the composer claimed that "You ask why I have never written a trio. Forgive me, dear friend; I would do anything to give you pleasure, but this is beyond me ... I simply cannot endure the combination of piano with violin or cello. To my mind the timbre of these instruments will not blend ... it is torture for me to have to listen to a string trio or a sonata of any kind for piano and strings. To my mind, the piano can be effective in only three situations: alone, in context with the orchestra, or as accompaniment, i.e., the background of a picture." This explains why Tchaikovsky rarely composed for a chamber setting. However, let's relish the treasure while we can.

It's too bad that the Spiegel Trio don't have any commercial recordings available.

Thanks for sharing, Skilmarilion.


----------



## Albert7

Title: 14 Canons (BWV 1087) by Johann Sebastian Bach

Contributor: Lukecash12

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Loved the little music theory lecture here. Wonderful that Bach could create great music out of mathematics!

Merci, Lukecash12!


----------



## Albert7

Title: Nocturne by Nikolai Roslavets

Contributor: DeepR

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Bowers & Wilkins P5

Thoughts: Very subdued and lyrical poetry in this quintet. I haven't heard of this composer before and it seems that he is now an uncovered treasure. I hope to explore more of his works someday.

Thanks, DeepR, for this recommendation.


----------



## Guest

Is this through the end of the month or what, Al?


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Is this through the end of the month or what, Al?


I have until the end of August to hear everything. Sadly enough I'm way behind on my complete studio recordings of Glenn Gould. That dude was too damn prolific!


----------



## Guest

Albert7 said:


> I have until the end of August to hear everything. Sadly enough I'm way behind on my complete studio recordings of Glenn Gould. That dude was too damn prolific!


So should I think about some recs?


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> So should I think about some recs?


Yeppers feel free to do so indeed. I still plan to pump some major GG listening next week. Hopefully 3-4 albums per day.


----------



## Albert7

ERRATUM:

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 4)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: 160gb iPod classic + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Heard this album earlier this morning during my commute on Trax. After all, it's all Bach and Gould just flies through all these wonderful pieces like there is no tomorrow. No commentary is needed because I am in awe whenever Gould hits the keyboard like the way a crack addict hits the pipe. Being floored by the combination of nearly flawless playing and panache and intellectual dissection is a spiritual experience. Just listen and that's enough from me blabbering while I'm watching Lena Dunham's Girls tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 6)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Quite a bit of transparency in Gould's playing for both concertos. And I love Golschmann conducting the Columbia Symphony Orchestra which is something that I truly relish. In fact, Gould's playing is quite revealing in the individual melodies that comprise the movements. I love also the emotional depth that he brings two composers which exhibited strong command of composition skill. Quite poignant to the very end and just legendary statements being made here. Kudos.


----------



## Albert7

Slight delay as I work on housecleaning now that my roommate left. I will post updates accordingly.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 7)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Master & Dynamic MH40

Thoughts: Okay, I just drunk some wine so who knows what I will come up with here? I heard this album twice and it's Gould's first album of 20th century compositions. I loved it! He brings out the lyricism in every single piece by Berg, Schoenberg, and Krenek. I even think that he got the edge over Grimaud with the Berg piece. That jaunty poetry is incredible with the Berg sonata which is magnified by Gould's precision on the keyboard. I really enjoyed it quite a bit for sure. So much that I had to hear it twice today.


----------



## Albert7

No updates until Saturday due to major cleanup work at my condo, particularly my bedroom. So been busy working on getting a listening room set up finally after months of planning. Thanks for your support, folks. Also been plagued by a slight migraine as well.


----------



## Guest

Listened to Aribert Reimann, yet? One of my many discoveries that I must attribute to Senor Lope for the initial namedrop. #Morimur #yolo


----------



## Albert7

nathanb said:


> Listened to Aribert Reimann, yet? One of my many discoveries that I must attribute to Senor Lope for the initial namedrop. #Morimur #yolo


Not yet. You could recommend something from him of course.


----------



## Albert7

This morning I worked to get up new listening station up in my bedroom. No more headphones since I am with my home built PC desktop with Insignia speakers. So home listening will be nice and easier now. Here is the configuration:


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glagolitic Mass by Leoš Janáček

Contributor: OldFashionedGirl

Source Material:






Equipment Used: PC desktop + Insignia computer speakers

Thoughts: After everything got set up within my bedroom while I am doing my weekend laundry, I decided to test this lovely piece in my room using external speakers rather than via my headphones. These are incredible and I really enjoyed it quite a bit without using my headphones.

This mass is rather stately and just feels so lovely and graceful with enough solemnity. I really enjoyed the singing as well and felt pretty uplifted after a rather long week of moving everything back into my bedroom after my friend Ben moved out last weekend. The final passage with the organ solo was incredible too!

Thanks for sharing, OldFashionedGirl.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 8)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Skullcandy Jib earbuds

Thoughts: Great album cover of a pensive Gould, great concerto, a strange collaboration with Bernstein if you remember that Brahms clash from a live set, friendly dueling in transparent melodies, and a rolling wave of emotions all awash through each movement.

Not much for me to comment except that I was floored. Floored enough to hear this twice in my PonoPlayer during the morning and then again in the afternoon.


----------



## Lord Lance

Albert7 said:


> Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 8)
> 
> Contributor: Lord Lance
> 
> Source Material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Skullcandy Jib earbuds
> 
> Thoughts: Great album cover of a pensive Gould, great concerto, a strange collaboration with Bernstein if you remember that Brahms clash from a live set, friendly dueling in transparent melodies, and a rolling wave of emotions all awash through each movement.
> 
> Not much for me to comment except that I was floored. Floored enough to hear this twice in my PonoPlayer during the morning and then again in the afternoon.


Hardly pensive. Very photo-y look. Not very natural. Not the best or finest Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 3 either. Double thumbs up to my man, Bernie.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 9)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Skullcandy Jib earbuds

Thoughts: Yesterday morning I heard this lovely album. Gould is quite a fine composer and I really enjoyed it even though I didn't expect him to be a neo-conservative stylist. His string quartet reminds me of a cross between Brahms and Schoenberg. Plus there is a reminder of Canadian themes with its dark weight and heavy instrumentation.

A must hear for sure. But nothing particularly eccentric.


----------



## Albert7

Here is the new listening station I set up.


----------



## Albert7

Title: Glenn Gould: The Complete Original Jacket Collection (Disc 10)

Contributor: Lord Lance

Source Material:










Equipment Used: PonoPlayer (yellow) + Skullcandy Jib earbuds

Thoughts: Two days ago I heard this at the Microsoft Store while upgrading my computer to Windows 10. Loved the precision and somewhat eccentric approach to this. A must hear.


----------



## GreenMamba

If you're still taking new requests, here's a very short one:

James Tenney's Spectral Canon for Conlon Nancarrow


----------



## Albert7

Thanks GreenMamba,

I have decided to extend this project to having an indefinite deadline now 

This is due to the upcoming release for the remastered iTunes box set for all of Glenn Gould. Which means that it supersedes the CD ripped version I have now.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/glenn-gould-remastered-complete/id1020858855?app=itunes

This will be the definitive version for everything Glenn Gould will have released for Columbia. Hope this helps!


----------

